# banshee bungee alternative



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Any ideas for a way to make one big bungee?

I thought of getting a bunch of little ones with the hooks on the ends but feel as if the will just fall apart...
Has anyone created their own system? Or know of a less expensive one?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

in theory if you get some thick shock cord (bungee cord) in bulk and braid a bunch of em together....dont know how it would work though.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Personally i wouldn't fuck around with the amount of force generated by a DIY bungee comparable to the banshee. If something breaks and snaps back on you it could maim the shit out of you... Plus to even get close it'll probably be expensive...I'd just buy the real thing


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Banjo said:


> in theory if you get some thick shock cord (bungee cord) in bulk and braid a bunch of em together....dont know how it would work though. *do at your own risk*


there, fixed!


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> Personally i wouldn't fuck around with the amount of force generated by a DIY bungee comparable to the banshee. If something breaks and snaps back on you it could maim the shit out of you... Plus to even get close it'll probably be expensive...I'd just buy the real thing


Good point..


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> Personally i wouldn't fuck around with the amount of force generated by a DIY bungee comparable to the banshee. *If something breaks and snaps back on you it could maim the shit out of you*... Plus to even get close it'll probably be expensive...I'd just buy the real thing


HAHAHA.

yup, definitely worth trying to save a few bucks because you are too cheap to just but the right thing


----------

